# $1mil Record Question



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm guessing the insurance company had a party since the million dollar blue marlin record wasn't in place for the wharf tournament. here is a question for if it had been in place. would both teams have won 1mil each for breaking the state record blue marlin? since the first fish broke the old record and reel fire's broke the 1 hour old record, that means both teams should have won a cool million. is there something on the registration that protects them from this?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Rising sons would have won the million. The first boat to break the record. I believe it states it in the rules somewhere .


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Only one payout, first boat to break gets it all. Payout is an annuity that runs over twenty years (if memory serves). Reality is in today's dollar terms it's no where near a million dollars but it does make for good headlines / advertising. 

Regardless, every MBGFC we enter we go out believing it could be our day!

Robert


----------

